# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze - Remote Control (On Star Phone APP)



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

Chevy released a commercial that gives you a taste of what the OnStar phone app can do, i thought this was wicked!


----------



## jaygeo1 (Nov 10, 2010)

*Does your App.?*

Wow, our phone app. doesn't respond *that* quickly. Sometimes it just "times out" and doesn't work. It takes at least 30 seconds or more to update info. Is anyone else experiencing a sluggish reaction time?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

It's fairly slow, BUT onstar claims the speed is due to the multiple authentications plus GPS tracking of the vehicle to locate it


----------



## CRUISE-CRUZE (Nov 8, 2010)

jaygeo1 said:


> Wow, our phone app. doesn't respond *that* quickly. Sometimes it just "times out" and doesn't work. It takes at least 30 seconds or more to update info. Is anyone else experiencing a sluggish reaction time?


 You saw the add, you have to be on the plane for that!


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

CRUISE-CRUZE said:


> You saw the add, you have to be on the plane for that!



LOL!! That's hilarious!


----------



## cyper2002 (Dec 12, 2010)

Love having this feature.. Only wish it actually worked this fast.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

*cyper2002*

Once I have established connection to the car then the commands respond this fast.


----------

